# Ceceo



## davidl243

Hola a todos,
Me interesa saber si alguien en este foro sabe cómo pasó que una parte de los hispanohablantes cecea en la 'c' y la 'z' y la otra no...Me contaron una vez que había un rey de España que ceceaba (porque no podía decir la 's') pero esa historia no me la creo...¿Cómo ocurrió entonces?


----------



## irisheyes0583

davidl243 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Me interesa saber si alguien en este foro sabe cómo pasó que una parte de los hispanohablantes cecea en la 'c' y la 'z' y la otra no...Me contaron una vez que había un rey de España que ceceaba (porque no podía decir la 's') pero esa historia no me la creo...¿Cómo ocurrió entonces?


Me lo contaron asi tambien... por que no podria ser la verdad?!  Lo que me contaron exactamente fue que los espanoles empezaron a cecear (imitar al rey) para mostrar que no era el que tenia problema, sino los demas...

Sin embargo, es un mito y nada mas. El _ceceo_ no es un verdadero defecto del habla, sino un metodo diferente de pronunciar. Los espanoles no pronuncian cada "s", "z" y "c" asi, solamente las "z" y las "c" seguidas de "i" o "e". Creo que viene del castellano antiguo en que existia una cedilla (ç). Donde era cedilla (plaça) en eses tiempos, aqui hay el ceceo.

No se si estoy equivocada, pero eso es lo que aprendi.


----------



## davidl243

Ya, exactamente la historia que conozco yo...pero no puede ser verdadera porque en ese caso no existiría en absoluto el sonido [s], porque cuando uno cecea, es el sonido y no la letra ('c' o 'z')...¿Algunas ideas?


----------



## belén

¡Qué historia! No la había oído en mi vida... 
Nunca me había planteado porque se cecea, igual que tampoco me he planteado porque tenemos la doble rr, por nombrar otro fonema...

Salos,
Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> Me lo contaron asi tambien... por que no podria ser la verdad?!  Lo que me contaron exactamente fue que los espanoles empezaron a cecear (imitar al rey) para mostrar que no era el que tenia problema, sino los demas...
> 
> Sin embargo, es un mito y nada mas. El _ceceo_ no es un verdadero defecto del habla, sino un metodo diferente de pronunciar. Los espanoles no pronuncian cada "s", "z" y "c" asi, solamente las "z" y las "c" seguidas de "i" o "e". Creo que viene del castellano antiguo en que existia una cedilla (ç). Donde era cedilla (plaça) en eses tiempos, aqui hay el ceceo.
> 
> No se si estoy equivocada, pero eso es lo que aprendi.


 
Tampoco me creo la historia del rey (aunque no tengo ningún argumento lógico que agregar) pero, me parece que de haber sido así, la "s" -como dice irisheyes0583- se pronunciaría igual


----------



## irisheyes0583

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Tampoco me creo la historia del rey (aunque no tengo ningún argumento lógico que agregar) pero, me parece que de haber sido así, la "s" -como dice irisheyes0583- se pronunciaría igual



Exactamente... si fuera un verdadero ceceo, no pronuncaria la "s" como la pronuncian.


----------



## Alundra

Bueno, hasta que alguien más experto lo aclare mejor, os pondré un enlace en el que cuenta el origen del ceceo, aunque es dentro de una especie de historia.

Lo importante creo que es, que el ceceo proviene de la evolución del lenguaje y la transformacion de algunos fonemas, pero que no forma parte de ninguna anécdota...  

http://www.andalucia.cc/adarve/opinion-27.htm

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, hasta que alguien más experto lo aclare mejor, os pondré un enlace en el que cuenta el origen del ceceo, aunque es dentro de una especie de historia.
> 
> Lo importante creo que es, que el ceceo proviene de la evolución del lenguaje y la transformacion de algunos fonemas, pero que no forma parte de ninguna anécdota...
> 
> http://www.andalucia.cc/adarve/opinion-27.htm
> 
> Alundra.


 
Efectivamente, es una cuestión de evolución de algunos sonidos, y no tiene nada que ver con ningún rey.


----------



## alvarezp

davidl243 said:
			
		

> cecea en la 'c' y la 'z' y la otra no..



Mi mera opinión: para mi modo de verlo, la pronunciación original de la "c" y la "z" es ceceada, y la de la "s" es el sonido fuerte. Yo pienso que el que en algunas culturas pronunciemos las tres letras igual es una deformación.

El motivo es muy simple: Si fuera al revés, no tendría congruencia con necesariamente cambiar la "z" de lápiz por la "c" en lápices. Bien podría ser la "s", pero dejaría de coincidir la pronunciación, y el español es en gran medida fonético. Para mí, la "z" y la "c" (en "ce" y "ci") es la misma letra. Aunque no entiendo por qué todavía.

Esa quizá sea la misma razón por la que "obedecer" (agradecer y familia) se conjuga con "zc" y no con "sc", es decir, "obedezca". Debería ser "obedeza", pero es un verbo irregular al que se le añade la "c" para que suene mejor. Espero no estar rebuznando.


----------



## ampurdan

"Ceceo" es un fenómeno casi exclusivo de la Península Ibérica (concretamente, de algunas zonas de su parte meridional) que consiste en pronunciar la "s", "c(e/i)" y "z" del mismo modo: con un sonido parecido al dígrafo "th" del inglés en "thing".
El fenómeno opuesto es el "seseo", pronunciar "s", "c(e/i)" y "z" del mismo modo, pero esta vez con el sonido de la "s". Esta manera de pronunciar es la norma en toda América y en algunas partes de España.

Se opone a ambos el hecho de distinguir entre "s" por un lado y "c(e/i)" y "z", por el otro. Esta distinción creo que arranca desde lor orígenes del idioma, si bien entonces los fonemas concretos con los que se marcaba la distinción quizá no eran los mismos que hoy en día.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Veo en los otros idiomas algo parecido al "ceceo".
Creo que este fenómeno viene del Latin. Al principio el sonido era "ts". Supongo que la palabra "revolución" se pronunciaba como "reVolutsya" a algo así. Los idiomas slavos han guardado la pronunciación original de las palabras latinas.Por ejemplo, centro en el Polaco se dice "tsentrum".
Además he visto que en el Italiano existe todavía esta pronciación. Por ejemplo pronuncian "grazie" como "gratsye".
Pues creo que el sonido antiguo "ts" se ha convertido al "th" en la lengua española con el paso del tiempo.
Pues, aquí viene la siguiente pregunta: ¿Por qué en algunos dialectos de Castellano se ha desaparecido el sonido "z"? y una preguntina más que me interesa: ¿Cómo el sonido "ts" se ha convertido al "th" inglés?


----------



## belén

lonelyheartsclubband said:
			
		

> Pues, aquí viene la siguiente pregunta: ¿Por qué en algunos dialectos de Castellano se ha desaparecido el sonido "z"? y una preguntina más que me interesa: ¿Cómo el sonido "ts" se ha convertido al "th" inglés?


Respecto a tu primera pregunta, los españoles que se fueron a colonizar América eran más bien de las zonas donde no se cecea, por tanto, el español que enseñaron en ese continente fue sin ceceo.

Para tu segunda pregunta, te ruego abras un nuevo hilo en el foro de English Only o en los foros bilingües (español - inglés) ya que este foro es para discutir solamente la lengua castellana. 

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## davidl243

Hola, todas las respuestas son muy interesantes, gracias  Pero a ver si lo tengo claro -
*'ceceo'* es cuando *todas *las letras (*c *con e/i, z, s) con el sonido [s] son sustituidas por [θ] - se encuentra sobre todo en Andalucía
*'seseo'* es el contrario - todas estas letras se pronuncian [s], y el sonido [θ] no existe - se encuentra en algunas provincias del sur de España y en Latinoamérica.

En ese caso, otra cosa es que la 'c con e/i' y la 'z' se pronuncian como [θ] pero la 's' se conserva como [s], lo que se encuentra en la mayor parte de España...¿cómo se llama esto entonces? ¿Tiene nombre?


----------



## Laia

Hola,
me estoy haciendo un lío...  
Yo por "ceceo" entiendo a la gente que no pronuncia nunca la "s", es decir el típico niño "zopaz" (sopas, vaya).
Pero también he pensado que a lo mejor estáis hablando de "ceceo" como la manera de hablar de la mayoría de españoles...
¿De qué tipo de ceceo estamos hablando (escribiendo)?

Perdonadme si es evidente la respuesta a mi pregunta, pero estoy espesa...

saludos

*EDIT*: acabo de ver el post que está justo arriba del mío... ¿debo entender entonces que hablamos del "niño zopaz"??


----------



## davidl243

Hola Laia,
Yo también me he hecho un lío, la pregunta inicial era sobre la forma de hablar que tiene la mayoría de españoles, pero a través de esta conversación descubrí que el ceceo no es lo que pensaba, es como tú dices la gente que nunca pronuncia la 's'...debería haberme informado un poco mejor antes de hacer la pregunta, discúlpame...

Pero bueno de todas formas aunque tengamos 3 grupos en vez de dos, la pregunta sigue igual - ¿cómo occurió?


----------



## ampurdan

belen said:
			
		

> Respecto a tu primera pregunta, los españoles que se fueron a colonizar América eran más bien de las zonas donde no se cecea, por tanto, el español que enseñaron en ese continente fue sin ceceo.


 
*ceceo*
*1.* m. Acción y efecto de *cecear*1*.*
*cecear*
*1.* intr. Pronunciar la _s_ con articulación igual o semejante a la de la _c_ ante _e, i,_ o a la de la _z_.

Por lo tanto, el español estándar de España no es ceceante ni seseante.

El sonido de "c" en latín es el de ca,ke,ki,co,cu, siempre. Revolución en latín es "revolutio", no había "c".

Ahora bien, sí creo que en la edad media se pronunciaba esa "c" delante de "e" y de "i" y "z" como "ts", de manera igual a como se pronunciaba la "t" de revolutio, de manera que ambas grafías se asimilaron (en otras lenguas romances, por ejemplo, el francés, "ci" y la "ti" de "revolution" se pronuncian igual).

Una parte de los castellanohablantes hicieron evolucionar /ts/ hacia el sonido /Θ/ (el de "thing"), otra parte, asimilaron ese sonido con el de "s", y acabaron pronunciando "s", "c" y "z" de igual forma (los seseantes). Otra parte, mucho más reducida en número, asimiló "s" con el sonido de /Θ/, los ceceantes.

Aunque este no sea el foro, en inglés no se evolucionó de "ts" a "th".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno, hasta ahora yo creía que todos los españoles decían la c y z difernete a la s y eso era el ceceo... veo que no, así que me uno a la lista de los confundidos.
Ni siquiera sabía de la existencia del seseo (¿o es al reves?)


----------



## Fernando

Ceceo: Pronunciar las "s" como "z": Algunas partes de Andalucía.
Seseo: Pronunciar las "c,z" como "s": Algunas partes de Andalucía, Canarias+casi toda América

"Lo que hacen los españoles que no cecean ni sesean" (c=z y s=s): No tiene nombre.


----------



## belén

Sí, yo también estaba equivocada y entendía que "cecear" aparte de su acepción como confundir la "s" por la "c/z" también significaba "eso que hacen los españoles y no tiene nombre"
De ahí mi explicación.

Disculpas y saludos,
Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

lol
Entonces no tiene nombre... bueno, siempre se aprende algo inimaginable


----------



## davidl243

Otra pregunta, puede que sea un poco tonta (y les voy a confundir aun más):
Cuando uno que sesea dice la palabra "ceceo", ¿cómo lo dice? Porque si lo dice 'seseando', sonará igual que "seseo"...


----------



## Fernando

Pero entonces le decimos que lo repita y así nos divertimos mucho.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, eso es verdad, un seseante pronuncia igual "ceceo" y "seseo", pero la verdad es que la immensa mayoría de los seseantes (todos los hispanohablantes de América) no tendrán interés en el fenómeno del ceceo, reducido a unas partes del sur de la Península Ibérica.

Supongo que lo que hacen el resto de los españoles se puede llamar "distinción fonética entre ce y ese".


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

He oído que en algunas partes de sudamerica se pronuncia todavía el sonido "th"(o sea "z"). ¿Entonces, en qué partes de sudamerica se pronuncia así?


----------



## belén

lonelyheartsclubband said:
			
		

> He oído que en algunas partes de sudamerica se pronuncia todavía el sonido "th"(o sea "z"). ¿Entonces, en qué partes de sudamerica se pronuncia así?



Hasta donde yo sé en toda la América hispanohablante se pronuncian la "c" y la "z" como "s"


----------



## esteban

davidl243 said:
			
		

> Otra pregunta, puede que sea un poco tonta (y les voy a confundir aun más):
> Cuando uno que sesea dice la palabra "ceceo", ¿cómo lo dice? Porque si lo dice 'seseando', sonará igual que "seseo"...


 
Muy buena observaciòn  . !Cuando empecé a leer este hilo pensé que estaban hablando del seseo de América! !Sòlo caì en cuenta que hablaban de ceceo, cuando leì el artìculo de diegodbs!
Y yo que me destacaba por mis grandes imitaciones del espanol ibérico, si ahora resulta que ademàs de pronunciar _z_, _ci _y _ce _a lo espanol, tengo que ademàs pronunciar _s_ como _z_...
Si con tan sòlo _Zubizarreta_ (que evito siempre cuando imito el acento espanol puesto que nunca me sale la segunda z) me delato, cualquiera de mis interlocutores que escuche mi prestaciòn de imitador estrella se darà cuenta del engano si tengo que pronunciar una palabra como _asesores_ ceceando...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

davidl243 said:
			
		

> Otra pregunta, puede que sea un poco tonta (y les voy a confundir aun más):
> Cuando uno que sesea dice la palabra "ceceo", ¿cómo lo dice? Porque si lo dice 'seseando', sonará igual que "seseo"...



Tendrá que chincharse y molestarse en pronunciarlo al estilo ceceante  Que su costumbre sea pronunciar todo como "s" no quiere decir que sea incapaz de generar el sonido "z". Si hablando inglés puede pronunciar correctamente "thunder" o "thing" (y no como "sunder" ni "sing") entonces es capaz de cecear.

¡Zozobra!¡Zarcillo!¡Zarcisha!


----------



## belén

esteban said:
			
		

> Muy buena observaciòn  . !Cuando empecé a leer este hilo pensé que estaban hablando del seseo de América! !Sòlo caì en cuenta que hablaban de ceceo, cuando leì el artìculo de diegodbs!
> Y yo que me destacaba por mis grandes imitaciones del espanol ibérico, si ahora resulta que ademàs de pronunciar _z_, _ci _y _ce _a lo espanol, tengo que ademàs pronunciar _s_ como _z_...
> Si con tan sòlo _Zubizarreta_ (que evito siempre cuando imito el acento espanol puesto que nunca me sale la segunda z) me delato, cualquiera de mis interlocutores que escuche mi prestaciòn de imitador estrella se darà cuenta del engano si tengo que pronunciar una palabra como _asesores_ ceceando...



Eso ya es especializarse...  Si quieres pronunciar el español (de España, se entiende) standard, tipo el del presentador del noticiero, haz las c y las z como "th" y las s como "s" y darás el pego!!

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si... y ver "aquí no hay quien viva"  para copiar el estilo al 100%


----------



## Outsider

Lo que es interesante para mí es que las zonas de ceceo y seseo parecen ser en la parte sur de la península. Ocurre algo semejante en portugués! 
Tendrá esto alguna relación con el hecho de que el sur ha quedado bajo el dominio moro por más tiempo que el norte?


----------



## Outsider

lonelyheartsclubband said:
			
		

> Además he visto que en el Italiano existe todavía esta pronciación. Por ejemplo pronuncian "grazie" como "gratsye".
> Pues creo que el sonido antiguo "ts" se ha convertido al "th" en la lengua española con el paso del tiempo.


La pronunciación italiana no es [gratsye], sino [gratzye].


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Outsider said:
			
		

> Lo que es interesante para mí es que las zonas de ceceo y seseo parecen ser en la parte sur de la península. Ocurre algo semejante en portugués!
> Tendrá esto alguna relación con el hecho de que el sur ha quedado bajo el dominio moro por más tiempo que el norte?



No sé si el ceceo y el seseo vienen por influencia del árabe (después de todo, anatómicamente son muy próximos y es fácil pasar de uno a otro), pero no tengo duda de que el menos conocido pero no menos real "gegeo" (pronunciar "s", "z" y "c" como "h" aspirada) y la fonética de cosas como el cante jondo sí que tienen mucho de árabe


----------



## davidl243

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No sé si el ceceo y el seseo vienen por influencia del árabe (después de todo, anatómicamente son muy próximos y es fácil pasar de uno a otro), pero no tengo duda de que el menos conocido pero no menos real "gegeo" (pronunciar "s", "z" y "c" como "h" aspirada) y la fonética de cosas como el cante jondo sí que tienen mucho de árabe


 
¿Gegeo? Nunca he oído esa palabra, ni a alguien que hable así...¿Es un poco como habla su ministro de la Defensa José Bono? ¿Me lo podrías explicar un poco más porfa?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Normal que no la hayas oido, si la he acuñado por mi cuenta, aunque en Google se encuentran referencias a "gegeo", "jejeo" y "heheo". Me extraña no haberlo encontrado documentado salvo breves referencias. No es el estilo de Bono (que pronuncia como "j" las "s" que acaban sílabas) sino que consiste en pronunciar las "s" (y a veces las "z"/"c") que inician las sílabas como "h" aspirada del mismo modo que mucha gente la pronuncia así al acabar la palabra.

Por ejemplo:

"Sí, ya lo sabemos" -> "Hí, ya lo habemoh"

Es propio de un habla que aún aparte de esto es muy cerrada. Incluso hay gente de mi pueblo a la que ni yo entiendo cuando habla así.


Relativo a todo este tema, hay un corto muy bueno llamado "Curso dandalú" donde se ve toda esta forma de hablar, especialmente el ceceo al estilo de Cai (Cádiz). Está hecho en clave de humor, pero es real como la vida misma y acabé llorando de la risa cuando lo ví 

He subido un fragmento donde hablan así:

http://s51.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3QNNHTKK0W3ME289MZ5X5K62R9

Transcripción literal:

- ¡Illo!¡Ven pa'acá, joé!
- ¡Sí, joé! [sarcásticamente]


El corto completo es de libre difusión y se puede ver aquí:

http://www.youtube.com/w/Curso-dandal%FA?v=2ylmTMIc_58&search=dandal%C3%BA

Aunque si a alguien le interesa tenerlo se lo puedo pasar. A mí, aparte de hacerme gracia, me parece curioso porque expone una forma de hablar que a mi parecer es la más alejada del español estándar de todas las que he oído de todos los países hispanohablantes.


----------



## Outsider

¿Y cómo se les llama a los que pronuncian "hablastes" como "hablahteh"?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Siguiendo las enseñanzas del Curso dandalú, simplemente andaluces  Yo mismo hablo así y no creo que haya término para definirlo. Es, simplemente, un rasgo propio de cierto acento. Por contra ceceo, seseo y "gegeo" son propios de ciertos individuos en porcentaje variable según zona, pero no algo extensible a todo los andaluces.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, creo que dialectos tan alejados en América como el porteño y el cubano también aspiran "s" y "z" final de sílaba...


----------



## fenixpollo

*Otra conversación sobre el ceceo aquí: **http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=46275&highlight=ceceo*


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, creo que dialectos tan alejados en América como el porteño y el cubano también aspiran "s" y "z" final de sílaba...



Po también e verdá


----------



## jmx

lonelyheartsclubband said:
			
		

> He oído que en algunas partes de sudamerica se pronuncia todavía el sonido "th"(o sea "z"). ¿Entonces, en qué partes de sudamerica se pronuncia así?


En otro hilo se dice lo siguiente :





> In the highlands of Peru, people have kept some archaisms like pronouncing the c as in Spain in "doce". But they pronounce the c as /s/ in "cinco".


Post #33 de este hilo : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21716&page=2


----------



## jmx

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No sé si el ceceo y el seseo vienen por influencia del árabe (después de todo, anatómicamente son muy próximos y es fácil pasar de uno a otro), pero no tengo duda de que el menos conocido pero no menos real "gegeo" (pronunciar "s", "z" y "c" como "h" aspirada) y la fonética de cosas como el cante jondo sí que tienen mucho de árabe


Perdona pero esto me suena a topicazo. ¿ Tienes pistas más concretas de lo que dices ?


----------



## Jellby

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Y cómo se les llama a los que pronuncian "hablastes" como "hablahteh"?



Yo aun diría más: ¿cómo se llaman los que dicen "hablastes" en lugar de "hablaste"?

No sé si lo has escrito adrede, y no te ofendas, pero "hablastes" es un vulgarismo. La pregunta es: ¿tiene nombre?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

jmartins said:
			
		

> Perdona pero esto me suena a topicazo. ¿ Tienes pistas más concretas de lo que dices ?



¿A qué te refieres exactamente? Hablo de similitud sonora.


----------



## Outsider

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo aun diría más: ¿cómo se llaman los que dicen "hablastes" en lugar de "hablaste"?
> 
> No sé si lo has escrito adrede, y no te ofendas, pero "hablastes" es un vulgarismo. La pregunta es: ¿tiene nombre?


Hemos tido una discusión sobre eso hace poco tiempo. Creo que fue ella que me inspiró.


----------



## jmx

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente? Hablo de similitud sonora.


Pues me refiero a que algún rasgo característico del habla andaluza derive del árabe, a nivel de sonidos, no de vocabulario. Y que alguien con un poco de conocimiento del tema lo haya estudiado. Que sea algo más que una simple impresión de alguien que sabe poco o nada de árabe.


----------



## mirx

davidl243 said:


> Otra pregunta, puede que sea un poco tonta (y les voy a confundir aun más):
> Cuando uno que sesea dice la palabra "ceceo", ¿cómo lo dice? Porque si lo dice 'seseando', sonará igual que "seseo"...


 

en inglès serìa algo asì como thsethseo


----------



## Jonas

alvarezp said:


> Mi mera opinión: para mi modo de verlo, la pronunciación original de la "c" y la "z" es ceceada, y la de la "s" es el sonido fuerte. Yo pienso que el que en algunas culturas pronunciemos las tres letras igual es una deformación.
> 
> El motivo es muy simple: Si fuera al revés, no tendría congruencia con necesariamente cambiar la "z" de lápiz por la "c" en lápices. Bien podría ser la "s", pero dejaría de coincidir la pronunciación, y el español es en gran medida fonético. Para mí, la "z" y la "c" (en "ce" y "ci") es la misma letra. Aunque no entiendo por qué todavía.
> 
> Esa quizá sea la misma razón por la que "obedecer" (agradecer y familia) se conjuga con "zc" y no con "sc", es decir, "obedezca". Debería ser "obedeza", pero es un verbo irregular al que se le añade la "c" para que suene mejor. Espero no estar rebuznando.



Estoy completamente d'accuerdo. 
No soy nativa de español pero estudié en españa alguna meses y esto era lo que esuché. De usar la ? (¨th¨) para c(e-i) y para z pero queda el sonido duro de la s. Estuve buscando algo en el internet del accento andalusí y me suprendió cuantos sitios dicen que casi la media de Andalusía habla con un ¨ceceo¨ que se difinen como pronunciar c, z, y la z igual con la ?. Y el resto hablan con el ¨seseo¨ como en Latino-America donde se pronuncian todos iguales pero como el sonido de ¨s¨. Pero yo nunca encontré estos tipos de hablar, lo que me encontré era que se llaman el ¨Ceseo¨ o ¨Seceo¨ (creo que estos son iguales) que significan la la pronunciación de c(e-i) y z lo mismo y la s diferente. 

Nadie que preguntaba tenía respuesto para que este forma de hablar empezó pero a mi me gustó mucho porque cuando estuve en escuela allí la lengua era completamente fonética y aun no sabía todas las palabras podía saber escribirlas todas para buscarlas en diccionario luego. Por ejemplo ¨Gracias¨ será pronunciado como ¨gra?ias¨ no ¨gra?ia?¨ como muchos creen. 
Otra cosa que me dio cuenta era que aunque la pronunciación de c(e-i) y z son iguales todavia es fonética. Vead el ejemplo de conocer que será pronunciado como ¨cono?er¨ sabemos que la primera es c porque está pronunciado como duro, y también sabemos que no está escrito como ¨conoser¨ por la pronunciación de la ?. Pero si se cambia al primero person singular está pronunciado como ¨cono?co¨ y por esto sabemos que no está escrito como ¨conosco¨ y no puede quedarse como un c porque (fuera que este no ocurre en el español) perdía la silaba con la ?. 
No estoy segura, pero no puedo pensar en ninguno ejemplo ahora ni encontré ningino cuando estuve en España en que la z está escrito ante un e/i (estoy hablando de palabras españoles no palabras como zigzag que no son del origen español).  Por esto puede saber que palabras como ¨zócalo´estan escrito con z no con s porque se pronuncian como ¨?ócalo¨no como ¨Sócalo¨

¿Alguién tiene comentario de mis pensamientos y observaciónes? Como no soy nativa no puedo estar segura de todo lo que digo pero esto es lo que observía yo. 

GRACIAS!!


----------



## Jellby

Jonas said:


> No estoy segura, pero no puedo pensar en ninguno ejemplo ahora ni encontré ningino cuando estuve en España en que la z está escrito ante un e/i (estoy hablando de palabras españoles no palabras como zigzag que no son del origen español).



Probablemente la más importante es "enzima" (que además es distinta de "encima"), también está "ázimo", pero ésta sí se puede escribir "ácimo". "Zinc" y "zirconio" también pueden escribirse con zeta, pero se prefieren con ce.


----------



## Arrius

Probablemente la explicación que fué un rey español que ceceaba y a quien sus subditos imitaban sea fictiva, pero,en Inglaterra, son sobre todo los hombres de la nobleza o de "buena familia" que cecean lo más y/o pronuncian la R como una W inglesa.
Quizá la vida dura y las experiencias muy desagradables y traumatizantes de las _public schools_ tan exclusivas son la causa de ese fenómeno.


----------



## mirx

Arrius said:


> Probablemente la explicación que fué un rey español que ceceaba y a quien sus subditos imitaban sea fictiva, pero,en Inglaterra, son sobre todo los hombres de la nobleza o de "buena familia" que cecean lo más y/o pronuncian la R como una W inglesa.
> Quizá la vida dura y las experiencias muy desagradables y traumatizantes de las _public schools_ tan exclusivas son la causa de ese fenómeno.


 

No entiendo bien que quieres decir.

¿Los hombres de la corte inglesa cecean? ¿cuándo hablan qué?

¿Y cómo podría ser la R pronunciada como W?

Y tampoco entiendo lo de las escuela públicas. Puedes mandarme un mensaje privado para no salirnos del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Arrius said:


> pero,en Inglaterra, son sobre todo los hombres de la nobleza o de "buena familia" que cecean lo más y/o pronuncian la R como una W inglesa.
> Quizá la vida dura y las experiencias muy desagradables y traumatizantes de las _public schools_ tan exclusivas son la causa de ese fenómeno.





chics said:


> Arrius, ¿quieres decir que Carlos dice yo soy el "Prinz Chawlz"?



Hay una diferencia muy notoria en el tratamiento de las "r", por ejemplo, los vecinos Americanos si pronuncian claramente las eres, y cuando se escucha hablar a un Inglés, se escucha que las omiten en ciertos casos.

Aquí:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhotic_and_non-rhotic_accents


----------



## Morrissey

Veo un cacao mental en todo lo que aquí se está diciendo. Para empezar me gustaría decir que en España hay una forma del español que es la considerada estándar y que dicta lo siguiente:

-“*z*” y “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) à *[θ] *ejemplos: Plasen*c*ia [plasen*θ*ia]; *z*apato [*θ*apato]; asiento [asiento]; *Z*arago*z*a [*θ*arago*θ*a] (Este fonema es pronunciado de forma parecida a la “th” inglesa en palabras como _think_, _thief_ o _third_, aunque algo más fuerte).

-“*s*” à *[s] *ejemplos: Pla*s*encia [pla*s*enθia]; zapato [θapato]; a*s*iento [a*s*iento]; Zaragoza [θaragoθa] (Este fonema es similar al de la “s” inglesa).

A esta diferenciación fonológica se le llama *distinción [s] : [θ]*

Esta no es una forma de pronunciar unas letras (porque el habla es anterior e independiente a la escritura), sino una forma de representar unos sonidos, es decir –como viene siendo lo normal en español con una escritura tan fonológica-, a fonemas distintos se les representa con letras distintas.

Ahora bien, el español estándar no es otra cosa que una variedad del español que ha alcanzado el prestigio social para actuar como estándar, pero al fin y al cabo no deja de ser una variedad como puede ser el español andaluz, el español murciano, el español catalán o el español asturiano.

Entrando a considerar el tema del *seseo* y del *ceceo* hay que tener en cuenta que:

-Son fenómenos considerados fuera de la norma estándar dentro de España, pero que son lo normal dentro de algunas variedades no estándar como son el dialecto canario y los dialectos andaluces.

-*Ceceo: *Fenómeno dialectal que lleva a una pronunciación de “*z*”, “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) y “*s*” como *[θ] *ejemplos:compo*s*i*c*ión [kompo*θ*i*θ*ion]; pa*s*ear [pa*θ*ear]; a*c*eituna [a*θ*eituna]; *z*apato [*θ*apato] o *s*al*s*a [*θ*al*θ*a] (Se da casi exclusivamente en algunas zonas de Andalucía y es más común en zonas rurales. Goza de muy poco prestigio y se considera vulgar incluso dentro de Andalucía).

-*Seseo: *Fenómeno dialectal (dentro de España), aunque se considera norma de habla en las distintas variedades del español de Hispanoamérica que lleva a una pronunciación de “*z*”, “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) y “*s*” como *[s] *ejemplos:compo*s*i*c*ión [kompo*s*i*s*ion]; pa*s*ear [pa*s*ear]; a*c*eituna [a*s*eituna]; *z*apato [*s*apato] o *s*al*s*a [*s*al*s*a] (Aunque en el conjunto de España se considere un rasgo dialectal sin el prestigio de la *distinción [s] : [θ], *goza de un menor rechazo social que el ceceo – Hay que tener en cuenta que en Canarias se sesea como norma general; que las zonas de seseo de Andalucía, como Sevilla, han estado opuestas al ceceo más propio de los pueblos; y que en todos los demás países de habla hispana* se sesea-)

*La razón de que en Uruguay, Perú, Panamá, Rep. Dominicana o México se extendiera la versión seseante del español y no la ceceante o la distinguidora se debe, efectivamente, a que fue Sevila (una ciudad seseante por excelencia) la que tuvo el monopolio comercial con Las Américas durante siglos y que fuesen los rasgos presentes en esta ciudad los que más se extendieran por el Nuevo Mundo.

Dicho esto, quiero también señalar que ninguna variedad es mejor o peor que otra, todas cumplen las mismas funciones comunicativas que posee una lengua cualquiera y estas diferencias, fruto del desarrollo histórico del español, no hacen sino enriquecer la lengua.

Espero haberos aclarado este asunto.


----------



## ampurdan

Morrissey said:


> La razón de que en Uruguay, Perú, Panamá, Rep. Dominicana o México se extendiera la versión seseante del español y no la ceceante o la distinguidora se debe, efectivamente, a que fue Sevila (una ciudad seseante por excelencia) la que tuvo el monopolio comercial con Las Américas durante siglos y que fuesen los rasgos presentes en esta ciudad los que más se extendieran por el Nuevo Mundo.


 
Y también que los rasgos presentes en el Nuevo Mundo incidieran especialmente en el habla de esa ciudad, creo que el movimiento sería de ida y de vuelta, sobre todo considerando que ceceo y seseo no tenían el mismo significado en el siglo XVI que ahora. La pronunciación en España de "ce", "ci", "z" y "s" ha variado desde entonces.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Sobre el desprestigio del ceceo.

Me sorprende leer que el ceceo andaluz se considere una variedad dialectal, a mí me enseñaron que no era más que un vulgarismo por hipercorrección: seseantes vergonzantes que pronuncian la s como c,z por no saber distinguir, por analfabetismo, las distintas grafías.

Me gustaría que me informasen si entre los lingüistas ha cambiado esta consideración y el ceceo andaluz es tan antiguo como el seseo andaluz.

(Como anécdota recuerdo en mi escuela primaria en Madrid que nos causaba hilaridad un compañero natural de Dos Hermanas cuando pronunciaba a la manera ceceante el nombre de su pueblo)


----------



## ampurdan

No sé si esa ha sido realmente la consideración entre lingüistas alguna vez. Sí que es verdad que ha tenido siempre muy mala consideración social.

Yo no soy un lingüista, pero por lo que he ido leyendo sobre este tema, el ceceo se remonta al mismo origen histórico que el seseo y la distinción. Todos emergen del antiguo sistema medieval y siguen evoluciones distintas. Su origen, por lo menos en las zonas de Andalucía donde se produce, no tiene nada que ver con la hipercorrección.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Yo tampoco soy lingüista y por lo tanto sólo planteo mis dudas, no sé si el ceceo es tan antiguo como el seseo (y no una hipercorrección de seseantes confusos), pero si hubiera sido así me surgen algunas preguntas:

1. ¿Por qué no pasó el ceceo al Nuevo Mundo desde Andalucía como sí hizo el seseo?
2. ¿Por qué algunos hablantes son ceceantes o seseantes alternativamente, es decir hacen mal la distinción?
3. ¿Por qué la estigmatización del ceceo y no del seseo? 

Otra posiibilidad que se me oucurre es que el ceceo naciera como una hipercorrección posterior al seseo pero sea tan antiguo pero que ya se haya consolidado como variedad dialectal.

Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## Morrissey

Para fsanchezherrero:

Soy hablante ceceante y veo que tú tampoco tenías muy claro en qué consistía esto: Creo que la educación en este país es la causante de que aún haya muchas personas que piensen barbaridades como que el vasco o el catalán son ¿dialectos del español? o que los distintos dialectos del español son ¿formas mal habladas del español puro de Castilla? Bueno, con esto no quiero decir que tú pienses exactamente esto, pero sí que tenías ideas erróneas.

El ceceo tiene una localización geográfica concreta y el seseo, otra. Por lo tanto eso de que todos eran seseantes en principio y de repente unos pueblos iniciaron una "hipercorrección" y otros siguieron en el seseo...me parece que no tiene mucho fundamento. Además, la norma castellana no ha entrado en Andalucía hasta que los medios de comunicación como la radio o la televisión llegaron a principios del pasado siglo (y eso quien se lo permitía...) como para que hubiese quien quisiese "corregirse" su seseo.

1. De la misma forma que la distinción *[s] : [θ] *no pasó a América tampoco lo hizo el ceceo (aunque se ha demostrado que algunas pequeñas comunidades de zonas montañosas de América del Sur son ceceantes en un mar de seseo) y como te había dicho la razón fundamental es el monopolio de Sevilla (seseante) con América y se me olvidaba añadir Canarias (otro importante lugar de partida hacia el Nuevo Continente).

2. En cuanto al cambio de ceceo/seseo debo decir que no se da en todos los hablantes y que se daba más hace años. Se debe a que la consideración social del seseo es más alta que la del ceceo, cuando un hablante ceceante (sólo algunos) se encuentra con otro hablante no ceceante tiende al seseo como forma prestigiosa: Hay que recordar que los señoritos sevillanos seseaban y los jornaleros de pueblos aledaños ceceaban.
Hoy en día, es más común que el hablante ceceante (repito de nuevo que sólo algunos) hagan la distinción *[s] : [θ]* antes que el seseo porque ahora, tras años de bombardeo televisivo desde Madrid y Barcelona la norma culta es ésa (bueno, incluso en Canal Sur que es ya el colmo).

3.La estigmatización del ceceo se da en el resto de España (y en algunas zonas de Andalucía) y responde al origen social del que provenían sus hablantes: normalmente gente de las zonas rurales de Málaga, Cádiz, Granada, Sevilla y Huelva. El seseo sigue estando estigmatizado pero no tanto como el ceceo y cada vez menos: por el origen de los hablantes: Sevilla capital, Córdoba capital y el sur de la provincia además de por el hecho de que la inmensa mayoría de los hispanoparlantes son seseantes (a pesar de que quede algún que otro en el centro-norte de España que piense que todos los demás hablan mal xD)

Y, por último, en cuanto a lo de tu compañero de Dos Hermanas, me resulta bastante extraño que alguien no ya de Dos Hermanas, sino de Andalucía en general pronuncie las eses finales, aunque hay gente que hace_ liaison_ cuando van en medio de la frase, ejemplo: 

*Los ojos: *
*-*lö ohö (común en Andalucía Oriental)
-loh ohoh (común en Andalucía Occidental)
-loz'ohoh (_liaison _de algunos ceceantes)
-los'ohoh (_liaison _de algunos seseantes)

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Puede decirse que el ceceo es un fenómeno poco estudiado y hay varias teorías al respecto.
Tradicionalmente se ha considerado socialmente un rasgo vulgar y no se sabe con exactitud cómo y cuándo se extendió por Andalucía.
De hecho tradicionalmente ha habido más ceceantes que seseantes en Andalucía, pero precisamente por ser considerado vulgar se produjo el hecho de que en zonas como las provincias de Sevilla y Cádiz, tan sólo en las capitales se sesea, mientras los pueblos de alrededor cecean.
La hipercorrección en este caso es el seseo, que fue adoptado en las capitales para evitar el estigma pueblerino del ceceo.
En otras capitales como Málaga, el ceceo predomina en la población masculina y el seseo en la femenina porque al ser considerado menos bruto el seseo, lo bruto quedó para los hombres.

Todo esto está cambiando y en las últimas décadas ha aparecido y se está generalizando en las ciudades y en las capas sociales más cultas, la distinción de los sonidos de s y z.
Es habitual actualmente que padres o abuelos seseen o ceceen y los hijos distingan, aunque siempre con la ese andaluza, nunca con el sonido de la ese del norte y centro de España.


La teoría más extendida es que en América se sesea por la influencia de Sevilla, pero ¿ desde cuándo se sesea en Sevilla?.
La actual distinción entre s y z en España nació en el siglo XVII.
Los europeos llegaron a América desde un siglo antes cuando en España "zapato" no se pronunciaba como ahora.
Muchos procedían de zonas actualmente no seseantes como Extremadura o la propia Castilla.

¿Por qué no se extendió el cambio de sonidos del siglo XVII a Andalucía y a América?
¿Por qué en Andalucía se prefirió el ceceo o el seseo?


----------



## Morrissey

Es verdad Pablo de Soto que cada vez va a menos el número de ceceantes o seseantes debido al influjo del resto de España y creo que hasta que no seamos conscientes de que no hablamos mal sino distinto esto no cambiará desgraciadamente.

Y en cuanto a la ese andaluza quiero añadir que existe otra que se da en el sur de Córdoba y el norte de Málaga que no suena como la sevillana o gaditana (de la capital).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Morrissey said:


> Es verdad Pablo de Soto que cada vez va a menos el número de ceceantes o seseantes debido al influjo del resto de España y creo que hasta que no seamos conscientes de que no hablamos mal sino distinto esto no cambiará desgraciadamente.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la ese andaluza quiero añadir que existe otra que se da en el sur de Córdoba y el norte de Málaga que no suena como la sevillana o gaditana (de la capital).


 

Cierto lo de la ese cordobesa y del norte de Málaga tan característica.

Y también estoy de acuerdo en lo de Canal Sur, donde salvo los programas de chistes, no hablan como los andaluces.
Incluso el culebrón Arrayán que pretende estar hablado en "andaluz" se nota forzado y poco natural.
El hecho de que los informativos imiten o intenten imitar el castellano estándar en España y los programas de chistes hablen como habla la gente de la calle, hace que mucha gente, incluso en Andalucía siga considerando poco prestigiosa su propia forma de hablar,_ not to mention_ la consideración que sigue teniendo en el resto de España


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Morrissey said:


> Para fsanchezherrero:
> 
> Soy hablante ceceante y veo que tú tampoco tenías muy claro en qué consistía esto: Creo que la educación en este país es la causante de que aún haya muchas personas que piensen barbaridades como que el vasco o el catalán son ¿dialectos del español? o que los distintos dialectos del español son ¿formas mal habladas del español puro de Castilla? Bueno, con esto no quiero decir que tú pienses exactamente esto, pero sí que tenías ideas erróneas.
> 
> El ceceo tiene una localización geográfica concreta y el seseo, otra. Por lo tanto eso de que todos eran seseantes en principio y de repente unos pueblos iniciaron una "hipercorrección" y otros siguieron en el seseo...me parece que no tiene mucho fundamento. Además, la norma castellana no ha entrado en Andalucía hasta que los medios de comunicación como la radio o la televisión llegaron a principios del pasado siglo (y eso quien se lo permitía...) como para que hubiese quien quisiese "corregirse" su seseo.
> 
> 1. De la misma forma que la distinción *[s] : [θ] *no pasó a América tampoco lo hizo el ceceo (aunque se ha demostrado que algunas pequeñas comunidades de zonas montañosas de América del Sur son ceceantes en un mar de seseo) y como te había dicho la razón fundamental es el monopolio de Sevilla (seseante) con América y se me olvidaba añadir Canarias (otro importante lugar de partida hacia el Nuevo Continente).
> 
> 2. En cuanto al cambio de ceceo/seseo debo decir que no se da en todos los hablantes y que se daba más hace años. Se debe a que la consideración social del seseo es más alta que la del ceceo, cuando un hablante ceceante (sólo algunos) se encuentra con otro hablante no ceceante tiende al seseo como forma prestigiosa: Hay que recordar que los señoritos sevillanos seseaban y los jornaleros de pueblos aledaños ceceaban.
> Hoy en día, es más común que el hablante ceceante (repito de nuevo que sólo algunos) hagan la distinción *[s] : [θ]* antes que el seseo porque ahora, tras años de bombardeo televisivo desde Madrid y Barcelona la norma culta es ésa (bueno, incluso en Canal Sur que es ya el colmo).
> 
> 3.La estigmatización del ceceo se da en el resto de España (y en algunas zonas de Andalucía) y responde al origen social del que provenían sus hablantes: normalmente gente de las zonas rurales de Málaga, Cádiz, Granada, Sevilla y Huelva. El seseo sigue estando estigmatizado pero no tanto como el ceceo y cada vez menos: por el origen de los hablantes: Sevilla capital, Córdoba capital y el sur de la provincia además de por el hecho de que la inmensa mayoría de los hispanoparlantes son seseantes (a pesar de que quede algún que otro en el centro-norte de España que piense que todos los demás hablan mal xD)
> 
> Y, por último, en cuanto a lo de tu compañero de Dos Hermanas, me resulta bastante extraño que alguien no ya de Dos Hermanas, sino de Andalucía en general pronuncie las eses finales, aunque hay gente que hace_ liaison_ cuando van en medio de la frase, ejemplo:
> 
> *Los ojos: *
> *-*lö ohö (común en Andalucía Oriental)
> -loh ohoh (común en Andalucía Occidental)
> -loz'ohoh (_liaison _de algunos ceceantes)
> -los'ohoh (_liaison _de algunos seseantes)
> 
> Espero que te haya servido de ayuda





Gracias por tu respuesta, veo que sabes de lo que hablas. Parece ser que el asunto del ceceo es más misterioso de lo que yo pensaba.

Yo no soy quien para entrar en polémica contigo, sólo decirte que jamás me enseñaron que el vasco o el catalán fueran dialectos, pero sí que el ceceo (y no el seseo) había que evitarlo (así lo decía en los manuales de EGB, BUP y COU de Lázaro Carreter, que a lo mejor era un ignorante desde tu punto de vista).

Nunca he tenido nada en contra de los distintos idiomas ni dialectos, tenía una abuela gallegoparlante y yo aprendí a hablar español en Tenerife, aunque pronto me llevaron a Madrid (a un barrio de la periferia donde la gente era laísta, dequeísta y aspiraba las "s" antes de consonante, el famoso "ejjj que").

En cuanto al compañero del cole (el pobre, era el único andaluz de la clase) de Dos Hermanas, los demás entendíamos "Dozermana" lo que nos causaba risa porque no teníamos muy claro el cardinal de las hermanas.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Morrissey

Supongo que el ceceo al que se referían tus libros se refiere a un problema de algunas personas que pronuncian toda *s *y toda *z *como *[θ] *vivan en Estepona, Valladolid, Vigo o Alicante. Creo que en este caso hablarían algo así: _Las cazaz que hemoz vicitado zon muy bonitaz_. Esto es un problema del habla que tratan los logopedas y maestros de audición y lenguaje y no tiene relación con el dialecto que hables sino con el aprendizaje de la lengua. Un ceceante no pronuncia la *[s]* porque no pueda sino porque no está dentro de su sistema fonético.

Por lo tanto, no tienen ningún vínculo ni origen.


----------



## 0scar

*sesear**.*


*1. *intr. Pronunciar la _z,_ o la _c_ ante _e, i,_ como _s._ Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.

_Real Academia Española ©_
__ 
Pero acá el que _sesea es _el que pronuncia todo como _sh _
Por ejemplo _soda,cierto,zeta _lo pronuncian como _shoda, shierto, sheta en vez de soda sierto seta. _Suena muy vulgar


----------



## mirx

0scar said:


> *sesear**.*
> 
> Pero acá el que _sesea es _el que pronuncia todo como _sh _
> Por ejemplo _soda,cierto,zeta _lo pronuncian como _shoda, shierto, sheta en vez de soda sierto seta. _Suena muy vulgar


 
Ni idea de que existía este fenómeno. ¿Se da en toda Argentina, o sólo en algunas regiones?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A mi entender lo que han dicho siempre lingüistas tradicionales como Lázaro Carreter, Seco etc ( que también tienen muchos detractores). es que el ceceo es considerado vulgar. De ahí se puede entender que si algo es vulgar debería evitarse y quizás ellos lo expusieran así en sus obras.
Yo también estudié con esos manuales pero ahora no recuerdo exactamente sus palabras.
Es cierto que socialmente en España y dentro de la propia Andalucía esto es así desde el punto de vista de mucha gente.
Actualmente, los especialistas lo consideran simplemente un rasgo dialectal más, pero eso no quita para que en la calle se siga considerando basto o vulgar.

Tengo unos amigos ceceantes en Málaga ( ella es de un pueblo) cuya hija tiene una maestra castellana y me comentaban que estaban muy contentos porque así la niña aprendería a pronunciar bien, o sea, que ellos mismos consideran que pronuncian mal su propio idioma , lo cual desde el punto de vista actual es una consideración extralingüística, en todo caso es una consideración sociológica.


----------



## Tito Compianni

Desde América Latina, y creo que es la imagen del habla hispana, se pronuncia la S como la SH anglosajona aproximadamente, y la Z siempre, o la Ce o Ci como la TH en inglés. En América Latina no existe lugar que yo sepa que utilice el sonido TH en la C o la Z, es propio de Iberia exclusivamente. Lo que he notado que los andaluces hablan en ese sentido más proximos a nosotros, sin usar el sonido TH nunca o raramente. Siempre pensé que sería menospreciado ese modismo por los castizos, dominantes históricamente, pero ahora parece si mal no entiendo que anteriormente era al revés, el sonido CECEO era vulgar y de mal gusto. O entendí mal XD!!! Lo que dice Oscar más arriba se refiere supongo al porteño exagerado, que habla vulgarmente como decía él. Es difícil hablar de pronunciaciones en foros sin sonido!!!


----------



## ampurdan

Tito Compianni said:


> Desde América Latina, y creo que es la imagen del habla hispana, se pronuncia la S como la SH anglosajona



No es esta la percepción que tenemos nosotros (nosotros=hablantes de dialectos que distinguen "s" y "z,c" en España). Para nosotros, la "s" y la "sh" anglosajona suenan muy distintas. Pero se lo he oído decir a muchos latinoamericanos en estos foros ya. De hecho, uno de nosotros, si no se fija, diría de buenas a primeras que la "s" española de los que distinguen y la "s,c,z" de los latinoamericanos, cordobeses, sevillanos, canarios, etc. es el mismo sonido, cuando en realidad resulta que todos ellos son distintos; pero esto es tema para otro hilo.



Tito Compianni said:


> Lo que he notado que los andaluces hablan en ese sentido más proximos a nosotros, sin usar el sonido TH nunca o raramente. Siempre pensé que sería menospreciado ese modismo por los castizos, dominantes históricamente, pero ahora parece si mal no entiendo que anteriormente era al revés, el sonido CECEO era vulgar y de mal gusto. O entendí mal XD!!!



Es todo cuestión de percepciones.

Como puedes ver en este hilo "ceceo" en España lo utilizan las personas que distinguen entre "s" y "z,c" para referirse a los que pronuncian todas esas letras con el mismo sonido, que ellos identifican con el de "z,c" (el de la "th" inglesa). Por eso "ceceo". En realidad, los "ceceantes" no producen exactamente el mismo sonido "th" que los del norte de España cuando pronuncian "z,c", sino algo parecido, que, curiosamente, para muchos latinoamericanos resulta mucho más próximo a la "s" que ellos pronuncian.

Las mismas personas utilizan "seseo" para referirse a los que pronuncian "s", "z" y "c" como lo que ellos perciben como una "s", donde "s" significa "lo que en el norte se percibe como una "s".

Para hablar con propiedad de todo esto necesitaríamos darle nombres y apellidos universales a todos esos sonidos, y saber exactamente a qué sonido concreto nos referimos a cada momento y, claro, saber percibir las diferencias entre unos y otros.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ampurdan said:


> . En realidad, los "ceceantes" no producen exactamente el mismo sonido "th" que los del norte de España cuando pronuncian "z,c", sino algo parecido.


 

Importante y oportuna matización.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Morrissey said:


> Supongo que el ceceo al que se referían tus libros se refiere a un problema de algunas personas que pronuncian toda *s *y toda *z *como *[θ] *vivan en Estepona, Valladolid, Vigo o Alicante. Creo que en este caso hablarían algo así: _Las cazaz que hemoz vicitado zon muy bonitaz_. Esto es un problema del habla que tratan los logopedas y maestros de audición y lenguaje y no tiene relación con el dialecto que hables sino con el aprendizaje de la lengua. Un ceceante no pronuncia la *[s]* porque no pueda sino porque no está dentro de su sistema fonético.
> 
> Por lo tanto, no tienen ningún vínculo ni origen.


 


No, Lázaro Carreter se refería al ceceo andaluz (en contraste con el seseo andaluz o americano que era considerado como un rasgo dialectal aceptable). Creo, hablo de memoria, que la expresión que usaba era "rusticismo inaceptable".

Parece que la lingüística ha evolucinado mucho en los 20 o 30 últimos años, tienes que entender que para los que éramos de ciencias y no estamos al día, estas cosas nos descolocan (casi tanto como que te cambien el Padrenuestro o que te digan que el limbo no existe).

Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.



Tito Compianni said:


> Desde América Latina, y creo que es la imagen del habla hispana, se pronuncia la S como la SH anglosajona aproximadamente, y la Z siempre, o la Ce o Ci como la TH en inglés. En América Latina no existe lugar que yo sepa que utilice el sonido TH en la C o la Z, es propio de Iberia exclusivamente. Lo que he notado que los andaluces hablan en ese sentido más proximos a nosotros, sin usar el sonido TH nunca o raramente. Siempre pensé que sería menospreciado ese modismo por los castizos, dominantes históricamente, pero ahora parece si mal no entiendo que anteriormente era al revés, el sonido CECEO era vulgar y de mal gusto. O entendí mal XD!!! Lo que dice Oscar más arriba se refiere supongo al porteño exagerado, que habla vulgarmente como decía él. Es difícil hablar de pronunciaciones en foros sin sonido!!!


 

Estimado amigo.

Los especialistas se lo explicarán mejor que yo, pero usted entendió mal:
- En "castizo" (pongamos que hablo de Madrid) no se cecea ni se sesea, sino que se distingue casa (s) de caza (th).
- En América y Canarias se sesea porque no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian s.
- En Andalucía algunas personas sesean: no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian s.
- En Andalucía otras personas cecean: no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian th.

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

fsanchezherrero said:


> No, Lázaro Carreter se refería al ceceo andaluz (en contraste con el seseo andaluz o americano que era considerado como un rasgo dialectal aceptable). Creo, hablo de memoria, que la expresión que usaba era "rusticismo inaceptable".


 

De hecho, esa idea sigue viva en la calle, aunque el DPD sólo dice que "el ceceo... es un fenómeno dialectal propio de algunas zonas del sur de España y está mucho menos extendido que el seseo".

Sin embargo si nos fijamos en personajes conocidos seseantes o ceceantes podemos encontrar andaluces seseantes en altos cargos, con prestigio social etc , Felipe González, Alfonso Guerra, Trinidad Jiménez, Manuel Chaves, Magdalena Álvarez, Celia Villalobos ( la mayoría son socialistas andaluces, pero es que hay más en altos cargos que de los otros).
Por contra ¿qué ceceantes son conocidos? Jesulín de Ubrique, Rosa la de Operación Triunfo, la Veneno etc.

Eso no significa que no haya ceceantes naturales que han alcanzado cierto prestigio como profesionales, sino que han cambiado su ceceo para no parecer vulgares, como Antonio Banderas que confesó que lo primero que tuvo que hacer en Madrid fue perder su ceceo o el alcalde de Málaga que se arma un cacao todavía intentando eliminar el ceceo.


----------



## 0scar

mirx said:


> Ni idea de que existía este fenómeno. ¿Se da en toda Argentina, o sólo en algunas regiones?


 
No, el "shesheo" es más bien de Bs. As. porque en las provincias hablan distinto.


----------



## Morrissey

Entramos aquí en las consideraciones sociolingüísticas de las variedades lingüísticas, como comentaban anteriormente son consideraciones extralingüísticas.

¿Realmente creen que si Antonio Banderas no hubiese eliminado su habla ceceante habría llegado tan lejos? No me refiero a cuando actúa (si hace en una película de un hombre de Madrid hablará como tal, para eso es actor...) sino cuando está fuera de un rodaje. Mucho me temo que poca importancia le habrían dado si no hubiese renunciado a su acento.

En cuanto a Rosa de OT, está claro que de la misma forma que transformó su físico para que fuese más atractivo y _correcto_ para alguien con ese talento también se le obligó en cierta manera a cambiar su variedad lingüística.

En el caso de la Veneno está claro que no ha cambiado ni falta que hace, porque eso es lo que la hace chabacana y baja, ese habla "cateta" y marginal como ella lo es.

Una pena que tenga que ocurrir esto aún en este país.


----------



## fenixpollo

Morrissey said:


> ¿Realmente creen que si Antonio Banderas no hubiese eliminado su habla ceceante habría llegado tan lejos? No me refiero a cuando actúa (si hace en una película de un hombre de Madrid hablará como tal, para eso es actor...) sino cuando está fuera de un rodaje. Mucho me temo que poca importancia le habrían dado si no hubiese renunciado a su acento.


 Penelope Cruz no ha eliminado su ceceo, y mira qué tan lejos ha llegado. Hay un gran número de personas exitosas en el espectáculo que cecean. 

Pero la pregunta original de este hilo no preguntó por los impactos sociales de cecear o sesear, sino preguntó acerca del origen de los dos fenómenos. 





			
				davidl243 said:
			
		

> Me interesa saber si alguien en este foro sabe cómo pasó que una parte de los hispanohablantes cecea en la 'c' y la 'z' y la otra no...Me contaron una vez que había un rey de España que ceceaba (porque no podía decir la 's') pero esa historia no me la creo...¿Cómo ocurrió entonces?


 Debemos limitar nuestra conversación a ese tema.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

He buscado en google citas de Lázaro Carreter acerca del ceceo (para que veáis los que no lo supierais lo que se enseñaba hace 20 o 30 años en secundaria en toda España, que es lo que yo aprendí, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de lo que se enseña ahora).

"LENGUA ESPAÑOLA", 1º; de BUP, por F. Lázaro Carreter i V. Tusón, Anaya en 1979":
*El ceceo*
"Se trata de un fenómeno andaluz, extremadamente plebeyo y absolutamente evitable"

Otro manual (no he encontrado de qué curso, supongo que de Anaya como todos los demás):
*El seseo*
"La c (z), en grandes extensiones del español, ha llegado a ser pronunciada como s, por evolución interna del idioma: plasa (plaza), venser (vencer). Es el fenómeno denominado seseo, tal como se produce en Andalucía, Canarias e Hispanoamérica. *No es un vulgarismo*, sino un fenómeno histórico surgido en nuestro idioma. Y hoy los seseantes superan en muchos millones a los que no sesean: constituyen la mayoría en el mundo hispanohablante."

*El ceceo*
"Es fenómeno inverso al seseo. Se produce cuando la s se pronuncia como c (z): meza (mesa), zeñor (señor). *Se trata de un fenómeno meridional, que las gentes instruidas procuran evitar.*"En mis cortas entendederas, leyendo entre líneas entiendo que Lázaro Carreter sugiere que el seseo es una "evolución natural" de la fonética del español meridional, mientras que el ceceo es otra cosa (si no es una evolución natural, aparte de una hipercorreción ¿qué otras cosas podría ser?).

Pero según comentáis en este foro los expertos, no hay una teoría única aceptada acerca del origen y antigüedad de ambos fenómenos. ¡Estupendo, un enigma más!



fenixpollo said:


> Penelope Cruz no ha eliminado su ceceo, y mira qué tan lejos ha llegado. Hay un gran número de personas exitosas en el espectáculo que cecean.
> 
> Pero la pregunta original de este hilo no preguntó por los impactos sociales de cecear o sesear, sino preguntó acerca del origen de los dos fenómenos. Debemos limitar nuestra conversación a ese tema.


 


Fenixpollo, está usted equivocado. 

Penélope Cruz no "cecea", sino que "distingue", ella no pronuncia "casa" con th y sin embargo sí pronuncia "caza" con th, ¿lo entiende?

El joven Antonio Banderas sí ceceaba porque pronunciaba "casa" y "caza" ambas con th, ¿ve la diferencia entre cecear y distinguir?


En cuanto al origen, está explicado en este foro, en castellano antiguo existían más fonemas parecidos a "s", creo que hasta 4, que en el español moderno, tanto el español "castizo" como el "americano" se simplificaron aunque de distinta manera.

Espero que algún experto te explique esta evolución mejor de lo que yo puedo hacer (puedes verlo en la wikipedia, no obstante).

Saludos.


----------



## Morrissey

Lo que me quedaba por oír: ¿Penélope Cruz cecea? ¿Desde cuándo?

No me extraña que en los libros de texto de hace unos décadas se dijese eso del ceceo como otras tantas burradas acerca de temas lingüístico (o no) que han tenido que aprender las generaciones anteriores.

Para nada es un misterio. Como acaban de postear en el sistema fonológico español había 4 fonemas sibilantes que en un momento de _crisis_ en la lengua pasaron a ser dos: los de las letras en negrita --> *C*é*s*ar (pronunciado en La Rioja), esta evolución se acentuó más en el sur peninsular reduciéndose ese primer grupo de 4 sibilantes a sólo una, como resultado existen una región seseante y otra ceceante, aunque en algunas zonas cueste delimitar el dominio de una u otra.

Si hay que determinar por qué se consolidó un fonema u otro en las distintas zonas de Andalucía, la verdad que hasta ahí no tengo mucha más información, pero realmente me gustaría saber si obedece a alguna causa o fue un desarrollo casual.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Morrissey said:


> Lo que me quedaba por oír: ¿Penélope Cruz cecea? ¿Desde cuándo?
> 
> No me extraña que en los libros de texto de hace unos décadas se dijese eso del ceceo como otras tantas burradas acerca de temas lingüístico (o no) que han tenido que aprender las generaciones anteriores.
> 
> Para nada es un misterio. Como acaban de postear en el sistema fonológico español había 4 fonemas sibilantes que en un momento de _crisis_ en la lengua pasaron a ser dos: los de las letras en negrita --> *C*é*s*ar (pronunciado en La Rioja), esta evolución se acentuó más en el sur peninsular reduciéndose ese primer grupo de 4 sibilantes a sólo una, como resultado existen una región seseante y otra ceceante, aunque en algunas zonas cueste delimitar el dominio de una u otra.
> 
> Si hay que determinar por qué se consolidó un fonema u otro en las distintas zonas de Andalucía, la verdad que hasta ahí no tengo mucha más información, pero realmente me gustaría saber si obedece a alguna causa o fue un desarrollo casual.




Lo que tú llamas hace unas décadas (o decenios como diría Lázaro Carreter que habría que decir) para mí fue ayer mismo, no todo era tan malo, de hecho los libros de Lázaro Carreter (que luego fue director de la R.A.E.) eran muy buenos, digamos que el mejor escribano echa un borrón, ni todo ha cambiado tanto (espero que por lo menos, los matemáticos no cambien el teorema de Pitágoras).

Mirando en internet, he visto que parece que existen los términos "seceo" y "ceseo" parar desiganar a los "ceceantes" y "seseantes" hipercorrectos que intentan con mayor, o menor éxito hacer la distinción. 
Con lo cual el "ceceo" no sería nunca una hipercorrección sino otra cosa, una variedad dialectal supongo.

Para mí sigue siendo un misterio por qué en la mayor parte de España se distingue, en América de sesea y en Andalucía se dan las 3 situaciones (o las 5, si incluímos "ceseo" y "seceo"), no creo que nadie lo sepa.


----------



## fenixpollo

fsanchezherrero said:


> Penélope Cruz no "cecea", sino que "distingue", ella no pronuncia "casa" con th y sin embargo sí pronuncia "caza" con th, ¿lo entiende?


Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Tito Compianni

fsanchezherrero said:


> Estimado amigo.
> 
> Los especialistas se lo explicarán mejor que yo, pero usted entendió mal:
> - En "castizo" (pongamos que hablo de Madrid) no se cecea ni se sesea, sino que se distingue casa (s) de caza (th).
> - En América y Canarias se sesea porque no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian s.
> - En Andalucía algunas personas sesean: no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian s.
> - En Andalucía otras personas cecean: no se distingue casa de caza, y ambas se pronuncian th.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ahora si entiendo, gracias también a Ampurdan. Claro, los del sur generalmente "sesean" como una de sus características, como en los cantaores y demás he escuchado hacer. El CECEO no lo tenía presente ni lo había advertido antes, pero si algunas personas lo hacen incluso en América, pero más bien como una deformación personal y no voluntaria, en general


----------



## Argónida

Morrissey said:


> Veo un cacao mental en todo lo que aquí se está diciendo. Para empezar me gustaría decir que en España hay una forma del español que es la considerada estándar y que dicta lo siguiente:
> 
> -“*z*” y “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) à *[θ] *ejemplos: Plasen*c*ia [plasen*θ*ia]; *z*apato [*θ*apato]; asiento [asiento]; *Z*arago*z*a [*θ*arago*θ*a] (Este fonema es pronunciado de forma parecida a la “th” inglesa en palabras como _think_, _thief_ o _third_, aunque algo más fuerte).
> 
> -“*s*” à *[s] *ejemplos: Pla*s*encia [pla*s*enθia]; zapato [θapato]; a*s*iento [a*s*iento]; Zaragoza [θaragoθa] (Este fonema es similar al de la “s” inglesa).
> 
> A esta diferenciación fonológica se le llama *distinción [s] : [θ]*
> 
> Esta no es una forma de pronunciar unas letras (porque el habla es anterior e independiente a la escritura), sino una forma de representar unos sonidos, es decir –como viene siendo lo normal en español con una escritura tan fonológica-, a fonemas distintos se les representa con letras distintas.
> 
> Ahora bien, el español estándar no es otra cosa que una variedad del español que ha alcanzado el prestigio social para actuar como estándar, pero al fin y al cabo no deja de ser una variedad como puede ser el español andaluz, el español murciano, el español catalán o el español asturiano.
> 
> Entrando a considerar el tema del *seseo* y del *ceceo* hay que tener en cuenta que:
> 
> -Son fenómenos considerados fuera de la norma estándar dentro de España, pero que son lo normal dentro de algunas variedades no estándar como son el dialecto canario y los dialectos andaluces.
> 
> -*Ceceo: *Fenómeno dialectal que lleva a una pronunciación de “*z*”, “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) y “*s*” como *[θ] *ejemplos:compo*s*i*c*ión [kompo*θ*i*θ*ion]; pa*s*ear [pa*θ*ear]; a*c*eituna [a*θ*eituna]; *z*apato [*θ*apato] o *s*al*s*a [*θ*al*θ*a] (Se da casi exclusivamente en algunas zonas de Andalucía y es más común en zonas rurales. Goza de muy poco prestigio y se considera vulgar incluso dentro de Andalucía).
> 
> -*Seseo: *Fenómeno dialectal (dentro de España), aunque se considera norma de habla en las distintas variedades del español de Hispanoamérica que lleva a una pronunciación de “*z*”, “*c*” (ante “e” o “i”) y “*s*” como *[s] *ejemplos:compo*s*i*c*ión [kompo*s*i*s*ion]; pa*s*ear [pa*s*ear]; a*c*eituna [a*s*eituna]; *z*apato [*s*apato] o *s*al*s*a [*s*al*s*a] (Aunque en el conjunto de España se considere un rasgo dialectal sin el prestigio de la *distinción [s] : [θ], *goza de un menor rechazo social que el ceceo – Hay que tener en cuenta que en Canarias se sesea como norma general; que las zonas de seseo de Andalucía, como Sevilla, han estado opuestas al ceceo más propio de los pueblos; y que en todos los demás países de habla hispana* se sesea-)
> 
> *La razón de que en Uruguay, Perú, Panamá, Rep. Dominicana o México se extendiera la versión seseante del español y no la ceceante o la distinguidora se debe, efectivamente, a que fue Sevila (una ciudad seseante por excelencia) la que tuvo el monopolio comercial con Las Américas durante siglos y que fuesen los rasgos presentes en esta ciudad los que más se extendieran por el Nuevo Mundo.
> 
> Dicho esto, quiero también señalar que ninguna variedad es mejor o peor que otra, todas cumplen las mismas funciones comunicativas que posee una lengua cualquiera y estas diferencias, fruto del desarrollo histórico del español, no hacen sino enriquecer la lengua.
> 
> Espero haberos aclarado este asunto.


 




fsanchezherrero said:


> Sobre el desprestigio del ceceo.
> 
> Me sorprende leer que el ceceo andaluz se considere una variedad dialectal, a mí me enseñaron que no era más que un vulgarismo por hipercorrección: seseantes vergonzantes que pronuncian la s como c,z por no saber distinguir, por analfabetismo, las distintas grafías.


 
Como ya han explicado otros foreros, el hecho de considerar el ceceo un vulgarismo a evitar forma parte más de la sociología que de la lingüística. Evidentemente se ha avanzado en muchos aspectos sociales y científicos también, y eso no es malo ni quiere decir que se vaya a eliminar el teorema de Pitágoras de los manuales de matemáticas así porque sí. Eso me parece demagogia. Pero sí se ha eliminado de los libros la consideración, por ejemplo, de que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad o de que los "mongólicos" (así se los llamaba) son ineducables. El argumento de que eso fue lo que nos enseñaron y sólo por eso tiene validez no tiene mucho sentido. Hay teorías lingüísticas más modernas que intentan estar libres de prejuicios sociales y que mantienen que no hay variedades lingüísticas mejores que otras en función del origen socio-económico de sus hablantes o del origen geográfico de los que escriben los libros.



fsanchezherrero said:


> 2. ¿Por qué algunos hablantes son ceceantes o seseantes alternativamente, es decir hacen mal la distinción?
> 3. ¿Por qué la estigmatización del ceceo y no del seseo?
> 
> Otra posiibilidad que se me oucurre es que el ceceo naciera como una hipercorrección posterior al seseo pero sea tan antiguo pero que ya se haya consolidado como variedad dialectal.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


 
2. Creo que ningún hablante mezcla ceceo y seseo espontáneamente. Cuando alguno lo hace es porque de forma natural es o bien seseante o bien ceceante y está intentando distinguir sin saber muy bien dónde van las eses y dónde las ces, por lo cual se hace un lío. Ejemplos de esta forma de hablar que me llaman la atención son Lola Flores, Pedro Pacheco, Ruiz Mateos, Manuel Chaves... Curiosamente los tres primeros son de Jerez, zona ceceante. Supongo que estas personas, al ser personajes públicos, intentan corregir su ceceo y adoptar la modalidad de la distinción, mejor considerada socialmente, y como resultado les salen cosas como "serveza". Pero esa no es su forma natural de hablar.

3. Como ya ha explicado algún otro forero, el ceceo en Andalucía se da más en las zonas rurales y el seseo en capitales. Socialmente los jornaleros se consideraban (¿consideran?) brutos, incultos, vulgares... Consiguientemente su forma de hablar era (¿es?) considerada bruta, inculta y vulgar. No hay más. Es una cuestión clasista.

No me parece plausible el origen del ceceo en una hipercorrección. Cuando un seseante o un ceceante intenta distinguir sin éxito lo que suele hacer, como ya he explicado, es mezclar eses y cetas en lugares a veces apropiados y a veces no.

Un saludo.


----------



## fsanchezherrero

Sra. Argónida, más que de demagogia lo mío es ignorancia, y la culpa no es mía sino de Lázaro Carreter (que era lingüista y no sociólogo) y de los que me enseñaron lengua española (maestros y licenciados en Filología Hispánica).

Recuerdo que también me enseñaron (y con manuales de Lázaro Carrerter) otra cosa que he podido comprobar que es falsa que "todos los laístas son leístas pero no todos los leístas son laístas", sin ir más lejos mi madre (leonesa) es laísta pero no leísta.

Se me ocurren algunas preguntas, aunque me temo que me estoy metiendo en temas demasiado técnicos para un profano como yo:

1. ¿Tiene sentido decir que el ceceo es una variedad dialectal? ¿O sería más correcto decir que es una característica de distintas variedades dialectales?
(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Pregunta sobre el leísmo y el laísmo retirada por no formar parte del tema del hilo)
3. En el caso de la ciudad de Málaga, si como se ha dicho en otro punto, las mujeres sesean y los hombres cecean, ¿cómo se llama este fenómeno? (para mí no tiene sentido decir que hombres y mujeres de una misma localidad hablen distintos dialectos).


Gracias de nuevo por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## Argónida

De hecho incluso el término "dialecto" o "variedad dialectal" también ha sido sustituido por muchos lingüistas por el término "modalidad lingüística" para eliminar precisamente el prejuicio sin fundamento científico de que hay una manera de hablar un idioma estándar, original, con más valor, y otras que derivan de ella, y sustituirlo por el concepto de que todas las lenguas tienen distintas realizaciones o modalidades.

El ceceo es uno de los rasgos que constituyen una modalidad del español. No creo que sea considerado una modalidad en sí misma, sino que va unido a otras características como la aspiración de la s implosiva, la no pronunciación de la d en los participios, etc.

Desconozco la consideración que tienen el leísmo y el laísmo. En cualquier caso se diferencian del ceceo en que son variantes gramaticales, no de pronunciación, lo cual hace que hablemos de fenómenos distintos con distintas consideraciones.

En el caso de Málaga los hombres hablan la modalidad del español propia de la zona y las mujeres cambian uno de los rasgos de dicha modalidad por otro originalmente característico de otra zona debido a la realización generalizada de una hipercorrección. En todas las ciudades y localidades conviven distintas modalidades o modalidades con algunos rasgos diferenciados por distintos motivos e igualmente se producen evoluciones lingüísticas debidas a la influencia de distintos factores. El lenguaje es algo vivo, no se explica por reglas como 2+2=4. He visto distintos mapas de ceceo y seseo en Andalucía, todos difieren y ninguno es correcto al cien por cien. Conviven distintas realidades y las explicaciones son complejas (en el sentido de que incluyen muchos factores), pero se encuentran características mayoritarias, comunes a una gran parte de las poblaciones, y eso es lo que hace que más o menos se puedan establecer categorías y que de hecho se hable del andaluz o habla andaluza a pesar de que en Andalucía se habla de muchas maneras distintas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

fsanchezherrero said:


> Sra. Argónida, más que de demagogia lo mío es ignorancia, y la culpa no es mía sino de Lázaro Carreter (que era lingüista y no sociólogo) y de los que me enseñaron lengua española (maestros y licenciados en Filología Hispánica).
> 
> Recuerdo que también me enseñaron (y con manuales de Lázaro Carrerter) otra cosa que he podido comprobar que es falsa que "todos los laístas son leístas pero no todos los leístas son laístas", sin ir más lejos mi madre (leonesa) es laísta pero no leísta.
> 
> Se me ocurren algunas preguntas, aunque me temo que me estoy metiendo en temas demasiado técnicos para un profano como yo:
> 
> 1. ¿Tiene sentido decir que el ceceo es una variedad dialectal? ¿O sería más correcto decir que es una característica de distintas variedades dialectales?
> (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Pregunta sobre el leísmo y el laísmo retirada por no formar parte del tema del hilo)
> 3. En el caso de la ciudad de Málaga, si como se ha dicho en otro punto, las mujeres sesean y los hombres cecean, ¿cómo se llama este fenómeno? (para mí no tiene sentido decir que hombres y mujeres de una misma localidad hablen distintos dialectos).
> 
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por vuestra paciencia.


 


De entrada, decir que en Málaga *la mayoría* de los hombres cecea y *la mayoría *de las mujeres sesea. No todos.
Especialmente entre la gente con mayor nivel educativo se hace la distinción s y z. Lo mismo ocurre con los más jóvenes, especialmente los de las zonas acomodadas de la ciudad, pero incluso en este caso los hombres cecean más que las mujeres.
Los jóvenes de barrios de clase media y baja cecean mayoritariamente.
Argónida lo ha explicado perfectamente. Un hombre que cecea se considera normal, una mujer que cecea se considera poco refinada. Es por ello que las mujeres de generaciones anteriores prefirieron el seseo.
Las más jóvenes que desde la cuna han oído la tele, la radio etc, tienen más fácil hacer la distinción s, z que es lo que en los últimos años tiene más prestigio.

De todos modos, para liarla un poco más , he observado que algunas chicas jóvenes de clase media y baja ya no se avergüenzan de cecear y cada vez más chicas cecean, supongo yo que en estos tiempos ya no se ven tan obligadas a marcar la diferencia de sexo. Al igual que ahora hacen otras cosas, o llevan prendas antes reservadas a los hombres, también han masculinizado su lenguaje.

No tiene nada de extraño que haya diferencias entre el habla de hombres y mujeres. Ocurre en todos los idiomas, en unos más y en otros menos( en España un hombre nunca diría "este coche es una monada" )
A veces estas diferencias son mínimas, pero en algunos idiomas orientales usan en ocasiones términos distintos o añaden una determinada partícula para expresar lo mismo.


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> A mi entender lo que han dicho siempre lingüistas tradicionales como Lázaro Carreter, Seco etc ( que también tienen muchos detractores) es que el ceceo es considerado vulgar.


Estos señores que citas son filólogos y quizá gramáticos tradicionales, pero no lingüistas.



fsanchezherrero said:


> Parece que la lingüística ha evolucinado mucho en los 20 o 30 últimos años...


Por supuesto, pero en España la lingüística propiamente dicha es muy minoritaria y apenas tiene repercusión fuera de la universidad, la que sí tiene repercusión es la gramática tradicional. ¿Cómo distinguirlas? Muy fácil, si un señor usa expresiones como "lenguaje correcto" o "pronunciación vulgar", puedes asegurar con bastante seguridad que no es un lingüista.



fsanchezherrero said:


> Lo que tú llamas hace unas décadas (o decenios como diría Lázaro Carreter que habría que decir) para mí fue ayer mismo, no todo era tan malo, de hecho los libros de Lázaro Carreter (que luego fue director de la R.A.E.) eran muy buenos, digamos que el mejor escribano echa un borrón, ni todo ha cambiado tanto.


No es ningún borrón, sino que precisamente una de las principales razones de ser de la gramática tradicional es estigmatizar las variedades de lengua percibidas como no-estándar.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Algunas consideraciones:
Es indudable la influencia fonética del árabe sobre el castellano en la Península Ibérica. La cuarta letra del alfabeto árabe se pronuncia como "s", "ts" o "z" en función de la variante o modalidad del mismo que se habla en cada lugar donde se hable. La pronunciación en el siglo XVI de la letra ç que ha dado paso mayormente a la z en la grafía actual, era supuestamente "ts", quizás un sonido afín al de un fonema de euskera que se discute aquí: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...P8bSJ2-QQaF5vwbcA&sig2=Jbrp-eaA_qvrVLL7aVwz-g

Muchas palabras que en árabe son con s (no la cuarta letra del alfabeto de arriba, sino de las otras eses que tiene) han pasado al castellano moderno con z: Almanzor, azúcar.

Pasados menos de cuatro lustros desde la conquista de Granada, llega a la península un joven rey que que no habla castellano, y que la historia nos cuenta que sufría de prognatismo: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...VsHAY2p7T-6g7e1kg&sig2=mpoiH-qexYRJDynz7ivYJg
Pruébese el intentar pronunciar "ts" o "s" empujando la mandíbula hacia afuera, como si se tuviese prognatismo.

Ze zezea mizmito que en loz pablic zculz inglezez 



Morrissey said:


> Supongo que el ceceo al que se referían tus libros se refiere a un problema de algunas personas que pronuncian toda *s *y toda *z *como *[θ] *vivan en Estepona, Valladolid, *Vigo* o Alicante.


Dejando a un lado los casos individuales, personales, reales o ficticios, el gallego hablado en las Rías Baixas sesea, y en algunas zonas es muy sibilante. La isoglosa de palabras terminadas en z donde ésta se pronuncia como s sin sesear en el resto penetra hasta más al interior. Al hablar en castellano, algunas personas pueden cecear puntualmente al hacer hipercorrección, pero no de la forma en que se da este fenómeno en Andalucía.

En resumen, los que hablamos español estándar según se ha definido más arriba, somos minoría minoritaria.

Saludos

MA


----------



## merquiades

Hola... En la universidad me enseñaron otra teoría sobre el ceceo y el seseo.  No soy lingüista y no propongo que sea la correcta, pero me gustaría saber lo que opináis, porque no quiero pensar que me obligaron a aprender una teoría falsa....  Ahí va.. de hecho tiene mucho que ver con la J.  Al salir de la edad media, el español se había quedado muy simplificado habiendo surgido 3 fonemas similares o cercanos que se confundían mucho en la lengua hablada. 1) la J (g delante de i,e) se pronunciaba-- 's ---, es decir un sonido entre la sh inglesa y la s contemporánea.. Creo que esta es la pronunciación que aún se oye en gallego.. por ejemplo la Xunta de Galicia, Xosé... 2) la ---s--- alveolar, y 3) la z (c delante de i,e) que se pronunciaba ---s'---un sonido entre la s y la z moderna.  Es decir, antes del siglo XVI existía muy poca diferencia entre palabras como caja, casa, y caza... Posteriormente para distinguirlas más, en el norte-centro de España la --'s-- - se pronuncia cada vez más para atrás hasta llegar a su punto de articulación moderno, o sea una J gutural, la ---s--- se queda tal cual, y la ---s'--- se pronuncia cada vez más para delante  y acaba convirtiéndose en el sonido interdental z (th)... Desde el siglo XVIII esta pronunciación es el estándar en castellano...........  Ahora bien, en Andalucía ya habían encontrado su propia 'solución' del ‘s, s, s’ antes de que tuviera lugar el cambio norteño... eliminaron la --s alveolar central---...  La --s--- andaluza llegó a pronunciarse ---'s--- antes de otra consonante o a final de una palabra (en esta posición no podía confundirse con la j(g) que ocurre únicamente entre vocales o  al inicio de una palabra -- raras excepciones como reloj, boj), ----ej.  Las cajas se pronunciaba la’s ca’sa’s en Andalucía--- y entre vocales la s se convirtió en ---s’---(casa y caza, ambas palabras dan cas’a, coser y cocer=cos’er).   Hay pocas palabras donde la s y la z se contrastan, y cuando existe 2 palabras, la palabra con z se cambia por un sinónimo... caserío, cocinar etc.... A partir del siglo XVI los cambios del norte-centro llegan poquito a poco al sur y la ‘s cambia en j o h (que se escriba j, g o s).  La’s ca’sa’s (las cajas), lo’s ‘senerale’s (los generales) cambian en laj cajaj o lah cahah,  loj generalej o lo genraleh,  el verbo e’star (estar) en ehtar o ejtar.  La s’ (que sea s o z,c) se transforma en z en algunas partes, en s en otras partes, pero todavía oímos s’ en algunas zonas.  Esta teoría explica la distinción moderna, el ceceo, el seseo, el jejeo etc.  Pero no explica porque se transmitió sólo el seseo a toda Hispanoamérica y no las demás características del andaluz moderno o antiguo.


----------



## 0scar

El problema es respaldar con pruebas esas teorías, ya que las grabaciones de sonido de la edad media que se conservan no son de buena calidad.


----------



## ampurdan

0scar said:


> El problema es respaldar con pruebas esas teorías, ya que las grabaciones de sonido de la edad media que se conservan no son de buena calidad.



Creo que una fuente de información muy importante sobre el español del siglo XV es el sefardí de los judíos expulsados, que se ha mantenido mucho más inalterado a lo largo de los siglos. Supongo que los lingüistas tendrán otras maneras de reconstruir más o menos cómo se podía hablar en esa época (por ejemplo, la escritura y las faltas de ortografía son un indicio, también la evolución de las lenguas vecinas) y supongo que ninguno de los métodos es 100% fiable.


----------



## Argónida

Intentando responder a la pregunta original encuentro las siguientes ideas:

Históricamente, el seseo y el ceceo tienen su origen en los años que siguieron a la toma de Granada y el descubrimiento de América. En aquella época comienza a producirse la gran revolución fonológica del español moderno, con una serie de cambios entre los que se encuentra la reducción de cuatro de los seis fonemas sibilantes del castellano medieval ("c", "z", "s" y "ss") a dos en Castilla ("z" y "s") y a uno sólo en Andalucía, realizado fonéticamente como "s" sorda, coronal o predorsal (seseo), o como "z" predorsointerdental (ceceo). 

¿Por qué convertir esos fonemas en uno solo, en el caso del ceceo la "z" predorsodental (no apicointerdental, como la castellana)? Quizá por una doble tendencia (propia del andaluz) a la economía fonológica y al mínimo esfuerzo articulatorio: este sonido exige menos tensión articulatoria que una "s" castellana o andaluza.

¿Por qué no se extiende el ceceo y sí el seseo, aún siendo probablemente el ceceo mayoritario en Andalucía en aquel momento? Probablemente por el prestigio e influencia del habla de Sevilla capital, que en aquellos momentos era todo un emporio comercial y demográfico y por lo tanto un modelo a seguir.

Fuentes: José María Vaz de Soto, Rafael Lapesa.


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:


> Creo que una fuente de información muy importante sobre el español del siglo XV es el sefardí de los judíos expulsados, que se ha mantenido mucho más inalterado a lo largo de los siglos. Supongo que los lingüistas tendrán otras maneras de reconstruir más o menos cómo se podía hablar en esa época (por ejemplo, la escritura y las faltas de ortografía son un indicio, también la evolución de las lenguas vecinas) y supongo que ninguno de los métodos es 100% fiable.


Yo diría que ningún metodo es ni siquiera un 10% fiable. No tenemos ningún motivo para pensar que el sefardí haya permanecido sin cambios todos estos siglos, ni que no representara en origen solo uno de los dialectos regionales romances de la península, ni que no surgiera por koineización (mezcla y simplificación) de diversos dialectos muy distintos, etc. etc. Cualquier reconstrucción de una lengua del pasado tiene un margen de error *enorme*.


----------



## ampurdan

jmartins said:


> Yo diría que ningún metodo es ni siquiera un 10% fiable. No tenemos ningún motivo para pensar que el sefardí haya permanecido sin cambios todos estos siglos, ni que no representara en origen solo uno de los dialectos regionales romances de la península, ni que no surgiera por koineización (mezcla y simplificación) de diversos dialectos muy distintos, etc. etc. Cualquier reconstrucción de una lengua del pasado tiene un margen de error *enorme*.



Me veo totalmente incapaz de contradecirte. Como no conozco una expliación alternativa y más fiable y esas teorías me resultan bastante plausibles, las acepto como posible explicación.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

jmartins said:


> Yo diría que ningún metodo es ni siquiera un 10% fiable. No tenemos ningún motivo para pensar que el sefardí haya permanecido sin cambios todos estos siglos, ni que no representara en origen solo uno de los dialectos regionales romances de la península, ni que no surgiera por koineización (mezcla y simplificación) de diversos dialectos muy distintos, etc. etc. Cualquier reconstrucción de una lengua del pasado tiene un margen de error *enorme*.


Estoy de acuerdo, y amplío el universo de posibles influencias semánticas a toda la cuenca mediterránea, tras haber visto este documental: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...iuRc9_1G1qttqlwug&sig2=dG-P0KzBnbgsa52L1Z84_Q

Pero una cosa sí me quedó grabada en la mente al escuchar ladinohablantes de todas estas zonas: de Toledo a Estambul, de Tánger a Sarajevo, de Alejandría a Salónica, la fonética común a todos ellos me recordaba mucho más a la actual del portugués y del catalán que a la del castellano de Castilla de hoy. Sin rastro de la "z" interdental, que al parecer también es un fonema de reciente importacion en las áreas donde se habla vasco o gallego.

No sé si despejo dudas, o las aumento 

Saludos

MA


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Dr. Quizá said:


> Po también e verdá


  Máj como: Po también eho e la bed-dá!


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Jonas said:


> Estoy completamente d'accuerdo.  No soy nativa de español pero estudié en españa alguna meses y esto era lo que esuché. De usar la ? (¨th¨) para c(e-i) y para z pero queda el sonido duro de la s. Estuve buscando algo en el internet del accento andalusí y me suprendió cuantos sitios dicen que casi la media de Andalusía habla con un ¨ceceo¨ que se difinen como pronunciar c, z, y la z igual con la ?. Y el resto hablan con el ¨seseo¨ como en Latino-America donde se pronuncian todos iguales pero como el sonido de ¨s¨. Pero yo nunca encontré estos tipos de hablar, lo que me encontré era que se llaman el ¨Ceseo¨ o ¨Seceo¨ (creo que estos son iguales) que significan la la pronunciación de c(e-i) y z lo mismo y la s diferente.   Nadie que preguntaba tenía respuesto para que este forma de hablar empezó pero a mi me gustó mucho porque cuando estuve en escuela allí la lengua era completamente fonética y aun no sabía todas las palabras podía saber escribirlas todas para buscarlas en diccionario luego. Por ejemplo ¨Gracias¨ será pronunciado como ¨gra?ias¨ no ¨gra?ia?¨ como muchos creen.  Otra cosa que me dio cuenta era que aunque la pronunciación de c(e-i) y z son iguales todavia es fonética. Vead el ejemplo de conocer que será pronunciado como ¨cono?er¨ sabemos que la primera es c porque está pronunciado como duro, y también sabemos que no está escrito como ¨conoser¨ por la pronunciación de la ?. Pero si se cambia al primero person singular está pronunciado como ¨cono?co¨ y por esto sabemos que no está escrito como ¨conosco¨ y no puede quedarse como un c porque (fuera que este no ocurre en el español) perdía la silaba con la ?.  No estoy segura, pero no puedo pensar en ninguno ejemplo ahora ni encontré ningino cuando estuve en España en que la z está escrito ante un e/i (estoy hablando de palabras españoles no palabras como zigzag que no son del origen español).  Por esto puede saber que palabras como ¨zócalo´estan escrito con z no con s porque se pronuncian como ¨?ócalo¨no como ¨Sócalo¨  ¿Alguién tiene comentario de mis pensamientos y observaciónes? Como no soy nativa no puedo estar segura de todo lo que digo pero esto es lo que observía yo.   GRACIAS!!


  Aquí he corregido tu versión, al menos he intentado ponerlo en castellano estándar. Y como otro estadounidense, déjame ayudarte con tu escritura y la gramática, si todavía no te hayas dado cuenta, y estoy seguro de que has aprendido más. También si quieres usar, por ejemplo the word is spoken es la palabra es hablada never está hablada, pero es más natural usar se habla.  Y a veces ha sido difícil entender lo que querías decir, pues, tenía que interpretar algunas partes.															 Estoy completamente de acuerdo.  No soy una hablante nativa de español, pero estudié en España durante pocos meses y esto es lo que escuché.  Cuando se usa la c (ante e/i) o z para representar la θ ("th" o zeta), la s todavía es una "s."  Estaba buscando/Buscaba algo en el internet del acento/habla andaluz y me sorprendió cuantos sitios dicen que casi la mitad de Andalucía habla con un "ceceo" que se define como pronunciar c, s y z lo mismo que la zeta.  Y el resto habla con el "seseo" como en Latinoamérica donde estas tres se pronuncian con el sonido de la "s."  Pero nunca he encontrado estas maneras de hablar. Lo que he encontrado fue una forma de hablar que se llama "ceseo" o "seceo" (creo que son los mismos).  Y significan que la pronunciación de c (ante e/i) y z es la misma y la de la s es diferente.  No había nadie que preguntaba sobre eso que tenía una respuesta a como esta forma de hablar empezó. Pero (a mí, opcional) me gustó mucho porque cuando estuve en la escuela allí, la lengua fue completamente fonética, y aunque no sabía todas las palabras, podía saber como apuntarlas para buscarlas en un diccionario luego.  Por ejemplo "gracias" se pronunciaría como "graθias" y no "graθiaθ" como muchos creen.  Otra cosa de la que me di cuenta fue que aunque la pronunciación de c (ante e/i) y z son iguales, todavía es fonética.  Ved el ejemplo de conocer.  Se pronuncia como "conoθer." Sabemos que la primera letra es c porque se pronuncia como "k", y también sabemos que no se escribe como "conoser" por la pronunciación de la θ.  Pero si se conjuga en el primera persona del singular, se pronuncia como "conoθco."  Y por esto sabemos que no se escribe como "conosco" y no puede ser una c. (fuera de este ejemplo, no ocurre en el español) Porque perdía la sílaba con la θ.  No estoy segura, pero por ahora no puedo pensar de ningún ejemplo ni encontré ninguno cuando estuve en España en que la z se escribe ante una e/i (estoy hablando de las palabras españolas, no las como "zigzag" que no son de origen español).  Por esto se puede notar que las palabras como "zócalo" se escriben con z y no con s, porque se pronuncian con la zeta y no la "s."  ¿Alguien tiene comentarios de mis pensamientos y observaciones?  Como no soy una hablante nativa, no puedo estar segura de todo lo que digo, pero esto es lo que observaba yo. ¡¡GRACIAS!!


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Pues, ceceo es pronunciar la c (ante e/i), la s y la z con el sonido del fricativo dental (la mayor parte es interdental) sordo o la zeta θ.  Seseo es lo opuesto, pronunciar estas tres letras con el sonido de s.  Y sí hay un nombre donde los que lo hacemos, distinguimos entre s y c/z.  Es distinción, o ceseo.  Realmente las letras representan, no se pronuncian con esos sonidos.  TH en inglés puede representar la versión sorda o la versión sonora, mientras la c/z representa la sorda y la d (entre vocales o al final de una palabra) representa la sonora. agraciado será agrathya-though en inglés, si existiese.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Y sí hay un nombre donde los que lo hacemos, distinguimos entre s y c/z.  Es distinción, o ceseo.


Yo no creo que distinción y ceseo sean la misma cosa, aunque mi única fuente es la wikipedia...


----------



## Duometri

Como curiosidad, estaba una vez en la barra de un bar en Cádiz y llegó el camarero con el pedido de una mesa, y soltó el siguiente contradiós: "un Zevená y un Coacoa pa' la diesiosho" (un Seven-up y una Coca-cola para la dieciocho). Es decir, ceceó "Seven-up" y seseó "dieciocho". Por tanto, no tenía ninguna incapacidad para pronunciar los dos fonemas, simplemente lo hacía al revés.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo no creo que distinción y ceseo sean la misma cosa, aunque mi única fuente es la wikipedia...


  OK, eso tiene sentido.  Distinción es el fenómeno de diferenciar c (ante e/i) y z de s.  Pues ceseo o seceo es donde algunos hablantes andaluces cambian entre distinción, ceceo y seseo "sin razón," es decir. (si entiendo correctamente)  Gracias, no lo sabía antes.  Aprendí que el nombre propio del fenómeno regular de distinción es pues, distinción pero dije ...o ceseo. porque he visto este fenómeno llamado eso también.  Gracias por poner un link al artículo. Cosa interesante, por la aspiración de las eses finales, etc. en el habla andaluz, no hay un ceceo completo.  Ez decir, ci yo me concidero alguien ceceízta: loz que hablamoz con ceceo noz comemoz laz ezez finalez. Nunca podrá ser así.  La realidad será: E decí, ci yo me concidero alguien ceceíhta: loj que hablamoj con ceceo noj comemo lah eze finale. La palabra ustedes no es UZTEDEZ, sino uhtedeh o uhtede o también he escuchado uhté o uté pronunciada la misma que usted pero con las formas de vos (porque vienen del VOS latín), (pues pudiese decir vosotros pero prefiero vos). Pues, gracias, y es que he notado que no hay un ceceo total (quería señarlo para los otros foreros) como hay una distinción y seseo total, aunque ya sabemos que hay también una distinción y un seseo no total en zonas andaluzas.


----------



## RIAADVD

Para mí el ceceo está destinado a desaparecer en un futuro lejano, el seseo no es mal visto por los españoles debido a que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes sesean, pero me he dado cuenta del stigma social que se impone a la gente que usa ceceo, creo que tarde o temprano desaparecerá.


----------



## Agró

RIAADVD said:


> Para mí el ceceo está destinado a desaparecer en un futuro lejano, el seseo no es mal visto por los españoles debido a que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes sesean, pero me he dado cuenta del stigma social que se impone a la gente que usa seseo, creo que tarde o temprano desaparecerá.


No lo entiendo. Dices que los españoles no vemos mal el seseo (así es, no lo vemos mal, y te recuerdo que muchos españoles sesean) y, a renglón seguido, que a los seseantes se les impone un estigma social. De verdad ¿alguien cree que se estigmatiza en algún sitio a los que sesean? Deduzco que en América, no, puesto que son mayoría (y sería muy tonto que cuatro gatos que no sesean estigmatizaran al resto) y, en cuanto a España, no lo he percibido nunca. Puede que la _distinción _tenga más prestigio que el seseo y que los seseantes tiendan a adoptar la distinción (son muy capaces de hacerlo; eso sí lo he constatado, en locutores de radio y presentadores de televisión andaluces, por ejemplo), pero de ahí a deducir que los seseantes están estigmatizados va un trecho muy largo.


----------



## RIAADVD

Disculpa Agro, ya he corregido el mensaje. Gracias por hacerme notar el error. Por supuesto que no me refería al seseo, me refería al CECEO, el tema de este foro; lo que pasa es que escribí mal la palabra. Yo sé que no hay estigma social contra el seseo, pero para mí si lo hay contra el CECEO.


----------



## Agró

RIAADVD said:


> Disculpa Agro, ya he corregido el mensaje. Gracias por hacerme notar el error. Por supuesto que no me refería al seso, me refería al CECEO, el tema de este foro; lo que pasa es que escribí mal la palabra. Yo sé que no hay estigma social contra el seseo, pero para mí si lo hay contra el CECEO.



Hola.
Deberías volver a editar el mensaje porque ahora te ha quedado una cosa muy rara que dice "*c*e*s*eo" (y que no sé qué es).


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> Hola.
> Deberías volver a editar el mensaje porque ahora te ha quedado una cosa muy rara que dice "*c*e*s*eo" (y que no sé qué es).



Hola Agró.  Nunca he oído el ceseo pero he leído que existe.  Aparentemente en algunos lugares del sur de España y en ciertos lugares de Hispanoamérica (de memoria algunas comarcas del Caribe, Colombia, Perú, Honduras...), donde no distinguen entre la zeta y la ese, se les sale cualquiera de los dos fonemas (o incluso algo en medio) en cualquier momento sin que haya razón aparente y sin motivo alguno.  Podrían decir Presiozo, Presioso, Precioso, Preciozo, lo que sea...  Saludos.


----------

